# Pensacola Intl. Looking for Crew



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

We are looking for 1 maybe 2 crew members to fish Pensacola International July 4th weekend. If interested please respond. Thanks.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm interested. What is the cost?


John


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Interested.. PM me with the details


----------

